# 530 is a rocket, I can't even imagine a 540!



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

A family member of mine has a 2001 530ia with the Premium Package (NON SPORT).

I have driven this 530 on several occassions and have to say that even if it's only a 6 cylinder model, the acceleration and power is amazing for only 225 horsepower. I drive a 300HP car (Not BMW) and the 530 still feels faster at least in terms of acceleration. The 6 is tweaked in such a way that that it just seems to rev high and feels so smooth. This just teaches me that more horsepower isn't neccesarily always better.

I was thinking about getting a 530 sport, but then realized that the 540 must be even more incredible with the V8 under the hood. I am sure you 540 owners can only explain that much power with the permanent smile on your faces!

The only thing holding me back to get either one is the new redesign on the 5 series and as much as I love the current design, I can't bring myself to buy a model that will be changed the next year. Case in point - the current 7 series takes time to get used to (some say with the funky design), but the last generation 7 series just looks old (eventhough is still looks good).

Now I'm thinking about the 330i and how great that 6 cylinder would feel in a smaller and lighter car as compared to the 530. 

BMW offers a great line up and I will get one soon. They just have to work on their reliability factor. The BWM driving excitement is the most fun, but if you are driving most of your time and often to the dealership for service, that is when you start to compromise, which shouldn't happen when spending this much on a car.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

If you like the 5-- i'd say go for it now! The new one is almost guaranteed to uglier, and it will take a few years for BMW to iron out the kinks. If you get the last year of the current model, you'll have the most well-sorted 5 that BMW has ever built. Also, if you do decide to go w/ a current 5 strongly consider sticking w/ the 530. the cylinder 5's have rack and pinion steering (like the 3 series), which give much better road feel and steering responsiveness. the 540 has recirculating ball steering that will feel a bit light and numb. Admittedly, the new 7 series (and the next 5) have rack and pinion steering for all engine versions. The 6 cylinder is also a better balanced car-- you don't have all of the weight of an 8 out front-- and as you said it feels plenty fast. I have a 3, but am always toying w/ the idea of getting a 5-- they're just so much better built - much more solid feeling. And, the 5 series sport package actually feels sportier than a 3 series w/ a sport package--- seems to corner flatter, hugs the road better, etc. You may actually find it more fun. My choice would be a 2003 530i sp w/ manual-- from the sound of it, you'd be very happy w/ this choice for many years to come!


----------



## YB SLOE (May 1, 2002)

I may be a bit jaded, as my last car had a little over 400HP to the rear wheels, but I now have a 540i/6. Don't get me wrong, as far as the car goes, I love it, but I certainly wouldn't call it a 'rocket'.

I think it's _peppy_, and I can beat an unmodified Mustang in a little spirited stoplight cruising :angel:. I'm anxiously awaiting intake/exhaust & PCM mods.

My deffinition of rocket would be:
Viper, Vette (ZO6 is a plus), M5, Modded F-Body...

Pobably the same order I'd purchase the next car in too.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

I have a 2002 530i and love it. I can't say enough about how great this cars is. I wouldn't worry about waiting for the next 5er, and as other have said, it may take a few model years to iron wrinkles out. 

Consumer Reports even called the 530i the best car they've ever tested.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

robg said:


> *If you like the 5-- i'd say go for it now! The new one is almost guaranteed to uglier, and it will take a few years for BMW to iron out the kinks. If you get the last year of the current model, you'll have the most well-sorted 5 that BMW has ever built. Also, if you do decide to go w/ a current 5 strongly consider sticking w/ the 530. the cylinder 5's have rack and pinion steering (like the 3 series), which give much better road feel and steering responsiveness. the 540 has recirculating ball steering that will feel a bit light and numb. Admittedly, the new 7 series (and the next 5) have rack and pinion steering for all engine versions. The 6 cylinder is also a better balanced car-- you don't have all of the weight of an 8 out front-- and as you said it feels plenty fast. I have a 3, but am always toying w/ the idea of getting a 5-- they're just so much better built - much more solid feeling. And, the 5 series sport package actually feels sportier than a 3 series w/ a sport package--- seems to corner flatter, hugs the road better, etc. You may actually find it more fun. My choice would be a 2003 530i sp w/ manual-- from the sound of it, you'd be very happy w/ this choice for many years to come! *


Robg, that is one heck of a great argument. Now I am all confused. But you must have heard the 2003 540ia is getting the M sports package. I wish the same were for the 530, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Thanks again!


----------



## Nebr330xi (Dec 20, 2001)

*If the 530i*

were getting the sport package, I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Very nice writeup of the 530i 5-speed sport package in the latest Sports Car International Magazine.

I would agree go for the 530 over the 540 if you think the 530 has plenty of power. My boss just got one and it is very nice.

Jeff


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> *Very nice writeup of the 530i 5-speed sport package in the latest Sports Car International Magazine.
> 
> I would agree go for the 530 over the 540 if you think the 530 has plenty of power. My boss just got one and it is very nice.
> 
> Jeff *


I don't know. This 540 just begs you to let 'er go! There's extra where you don't expect it.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

NOW, HOW DOES THE 528I STACK UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

It's all relative, it's all relative! I picked up my 2001 530i/5 with 4 miles on the odometer. I'm at 54.5k now and it is still a blast to drive and it has to be one of the best vacation cars out there.

It has the power to climb hills and pass with ease and the bonus is 30+ mpg gas mileage. I once filled up and my range told me I had 620 miles in the tank! 

However, that said, BMW put out some screaming ("come buy me!") incentives for a ED 545i that I just couldn't ignore. So come March 23rd, I'll be pulling into the delivery center in Munich, Germany, and I will be picking up a brand-spanking new loaded to the hilt 545i/SMG!   *That* should be a helluva step up. The weight might've increased over my 530i/5 but with 100+ extra ponies, I think it won't matter!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> NOW, HOW DOES THE 528I STACK UP!!!!!!!


 Seriously, do you go searching for these posts? Whold you feel good if someone told you your 528 is a rocket ship? (It sure as hell isn't one. My M3 is way under powered and slow. Let's not go there with the 528.)

Edit: But if you really want to know, the 528 is just barely quicker than the 525. And the 525 might even be quicker around the track since its engine doesn't choke at high revs.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

robg said:


> And, the 5 series sport package actually feels sportier than a 3 series w/ a sport package--- seems to corner flatter, hugs the road better, etc. You may actually find it more fun.


I actually disagree. I feel like the 3 series is sportier and handles much better. The 5 series feels more luxurious and comfortable, but I feel like the 3 series is a much more fun car to drive. The 3-series is much more tossable and handles better in the twisties. If you are planning on taking it to the track regularly, I would get the 3 series. However, I opted for the 5-series as I wanted a car that could grow with me if I decided to one day have a family. I was frankly impressed by how much power the 530 had when I took the test drive in it and then subsequently bought. After reading about how bullet proof BMW's bread 'n butter inline 6 motor was, it cinched the deal for me as I plan on keeping it until I can run it into the ground (which I am probably doing now). The reality is that the 530 has more than enough power for the street and to get you in trouble with the law. Plus, I'm too old to street race my car any more for "kills". :tsk: The only time I have regrets in not purchasing a more powerful car is when I'm at the track next to the sea of M cars, corvettes, and porsches. But when I leave the track, I do feel blessed to have the 530.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Personally, I'd take a 528i over a 530i as the 528i does not have that infernal DBW throttle system that the M54 engines have. It might give up a bit of poke to the 530i, but it more than makes up for it in feel. Granted this is all on the assumption that you'd be interested in a MANUAL TRANS. I guess the DBW throttle really doesn't impact auto-tranny 5ers.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

bmwguynj said:


> A family member of mine has a 2001 530ia with the Premium Package (NON SPORT).
> 
> I have driven this 530 on several occassions and have to say that even if it's only a 6 cylinder model, the acceleration and power is amazing for only 225 horsepower. I drive a 300HP car (Not BMW) and the 530 still feels faster at least in terms of acceleration. The 6 is tweaked in such a way that that it just seems to rev high and feels so smooth. This just teaches me that more horsepower isn't neccesarily always better.
> 
> ...


530i with sport package is an excellent! really moves!! I drove a couple when I was contemplating to buy one and leme tell you.. its an amazing drive.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> Personally, I'd take a 528i over a 530i as the 528i does not have that infernal DBW throttle system that the M54 engines have. It might give up a bit of poke to the 530i, but it more than makes up for it in feel. Granted this is all on the assumption that you'd be interested in a MANUAL TRANS. I guess the DBW throttle really doesn't impact auto-tranny 5ers.


INterestingly-- Turner Motorsports sells some parts that allow you to convert an M54 car to non-DBW. But, I think its meant for dedicated race cars to be used w/ aftermarket engine managemetn.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I drove a 535dAT (E61) today.  

Good gravy ...

I need 89.780 EUR immediately.


.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

90 Euro?? NO problem...you have a PayPal....

:bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> 90 Euro?? NO problem...you have a PayPal....
> 
> :bigpimp:


LOL.

$127,000 will be acceptable - bring it with you when you are doing ED. I can meet you in Munich (I will buy the beers). 

.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Seriously, do you go searching for these posts? Whold you feel good if someone told you your 528 is a rocket ship? (It sure as hell isn't one. My M3 is way under powered and slow. Let's not go there with the 528.)
> 
> Edit: But if you really want to know, the 528 is just barely quicker than the 525. And the 525 might even be quicker around the track since its engine doesn't choke at high revs.


you got a bad attitude :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> you got a bad attitude :thumbdwn:


 No, you really don't get it. You're constantly searching for affirmation from other when you should just go ahead and enjoy your car.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Kaari said:


> 530i with sport package is an excellent! really moves!! I drove a couple when I was contemplating to buy one and leme tell you.. its an amazing drive.


Karri, u da man ! :thumbup: 
I can't wait until they release the new 5 series engines out. The 525i would would make about 215hp,530i 255hp, and with the new all-wheel. There even coming out with a new touring model. This would make the 5 series even better than it already is. The new 5 series model doesn't look that bad in person if you go with the sports package, but i wish they had come out with these engines when the E39 was still being made.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> NOW, HOW DOES THE 528I STACK UP!!!!!!!


If you've got the mad skillz, you can toast M3s and porsches in your car. My buddy took my car loaded with two passengers and was passing guys in the advanced run group on the track. Unfortunately, I don't yet possess those skillz... :bawling:


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> No, you really don't get it. You're constantly searching for affirmation from other when you should just go ahead and enjoy your car.


I don't think we should burn other members here.. hey everyone has a right to post their opinions about how we feel about certain models of bmw's we own or do not own .. Bottom-line is.. We enjoy our BMW's. And lets admit we are all opinionated.

As far as performance is concerned- hey, the bigger engines will obviously put out more horse power and torque- nonetheless its not what car you have- but the way you drive your car- and the way you control it. You could be in a porche however unless you know how to drive it with a passion- you will get burn!

Don't scrutinize bilal for being passionate about his 528.. I think he just loves his car and praises its qualities.. I don't think he means bad..


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Seriously, do you go searching for these posts? Whold you feel good if someone told you your 528 is a rocket ship? (It sure as hell isn't one. My M3 is way under powered and slow. Let's not go there with the 528.)
> 
> Edit: But if you really want to know, the 528 is just barely quicker than the 525. And the 525 might even be quicker around the track since its engine doesn't choke at high revs.


 :rofl:

Wow.

Care to drive my 520i AUTOMATIC? :dunno:

Calm down, Nick ...

.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

dwette said:


> I have a 2002 530i and love it. I can't say enough about how great this cars is. I wouldn't worry about waiting for the next 5er, and as other have said, it may take a few model years to iron wrinkles out.
> 
> Consumer Reports even called the 530i the best car they've ever tested.


Wait till that M3 arrives :supdude:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaari said:


> I don't think we should burn other members here.. hey everyone has a right to post their opinions about how we feel about certain models of bmw's we own or do not own .. Bottom-line is.. We enjoy our BMW's. And lets admit we are all opinionated.
> 
> As far as performance is concerned- hey, the bigger engines will obviously put out more horse power and torque- nonetheless its not what car you have- but the way you drive your car- and the way you control it. You could be in a porche however unless you know how to drive it with a passion- you will get burn!
> 
> Don't scrutinize bilal for being passionate about his 528.. I think he just loves his car and praises its qualities.. I don't think he means bad..


 It's the constant search for posts in which he can compare his 528 against other cars. It's absurd that he felt the need to dig up a post that's almost THREE YEARS old just so that he could ask people for their opinions on the 528.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

It's a free board, Nick...he can dig up posts from day one if he wishes. I don't see any harm nor does it break any rules.

If you have a beef with this poster, take it to PM and sort it out.

Now lets all get back to our regularly scheduled programs!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> LOL.
> 
> $127,000 will be acceptable - bring it with you when you are doing ED. I can meet you in Munich (I will buy the beers).


Ah, I see...Europe is _backwards_ about their periods and commas.  For that kinda scratch, you and your heirs will be buying beer for the next 4 generations of my family!!


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> Wait till that M3 arrives :supdude:


 Well, my post about the 5er is almost 3 years old. But I still say the E39 530i is a tremendous car. I enjoyed it immensely over the last 3 years.

Alas, it is time for a change, and to a M3 it is. I should have it in about 5 weeks. I'll miss the 5er, but I'm sure the M3 will help me forget.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Seriously, do you go searching for these posts? Whold you feel good if someone told you your 528 is a rocket ship? (It sure as hell isn't one. My M3 is way under powered and slow. Let's not go there with the 528.)
> 
> Edit: But if you really want to know, the 528 is just barely quicker than the 525. And the 525 might even be quicker around the track since its engine doesn't choke at high revs.


Whats with this? "My M3 is way under powered and slow" you call 333hp, and 
262 torque underpowered? and a top of speed of 250+ slow? I have heard many things about the M3, being flawless in everyway, and etc but never heard such a comment about it being under powered and slow, that statement is totally ridicules. If you don't appreciate the M3 and its incrediable power, than why did you buy it in the first place?. I have noticed one thing, everytime i put up a comment, you always seem to scold me for some reason. I have a right to express my opinions openly and freely, and if you don't like than tuff deal with it. I am sorry if i am being a jerk, but i can't take this kind of attiude. This is a community where all BMW owners express each others opinions, and i think each and everyone has an equal right.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> Whats with this? "My M3 is way under powered and slow" you call 333hp, and
> 262 torque underpowered? and a top of speed of 250+ slow? I have heard many things about the M3, being flawless in everyway, and etc but never heard such a comment about it being under powered and slow, that statement is totally ridicules. If you don't appreciate the M3 and its incrediable power, than why did you buy it in the first place?. I have noticed one thing, everytime i put up a comment, you always seem to scold me for some reason. I have a right to express my opinions openly and freely, and if you don't like than tuff deal with it. I am sorry if i am being a jerk, but i can't take this kind of attiude. This is a community where all BMW owners express each others opinions, and i think each and everyone has an equal right.


Maybe a Twin-Turbo Carrera for ya Nick

:dunno:

or

a 71 VW Bug


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> I am sorry if i am being a jerk, but i can't take this kind of attiude. This is a community where all BMW owners express each others opinions, and i think each and everyone has an equal right.


Ya got something personal to say, say it in PM. This thread is on the radar.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

PropellerHead said:


> Ya got something personal to say, say it in PM. This thread is on the radar.


I appologize !


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> Whats with this? "My M3 is way under powered and slow" you call 333hp, and
> 262 torque underpowered? and a top of speed of 250+ slow? I have heard many things about the M3, being flawless in everyway, and etc but never heard such a comment about it being under powered and slow, that statement is totally ridicules. If you don't appreciate the M3 and its incrediable power, than why did you buy it in the first place?. I have noticed one thing, everytime i put up a comment, you always seem to scold me for some reason. I have a right to express my opinions openly and freely, and if you don't like than tuff deal with it. I am sorry if i am being a jerk, but i can't take this kind of attiude. This is a community where all BMW owners express each others opinions, and i think each and everyone has an equal right.


 It's very easy to call the M3 slow. All you have to look at is the weight of the engine (absurdly high), the external dimensions of the engine (very large), and then compare them with other high output engines. It's big, it's heavy, and it doesn't generate very much power. Simple as that.

The fact that it's expensive and unreliable is just another issue. BMW needs to get over its obsession with technology and stick something in there that really produces power. A nice, fire breathing V8 with *cough*pushrods*cough* would have turned the M3 into a monster. As it is, it's a nice daily driver.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> A nice, fire breathing V8 with *cough*pushrods*cough* would have turned the M3 into a monster. As it is, it's a nice daily driver.


See here is a discrepancy that I note.. You call an M3 engine heavy yet, you don't see the mass of a V8 engine -

If you dislike M3's because they are heavy then I am sure you would be very happy in a Civic Si. With its very light - and effecent body/engine ratio. And the little bugger is fast too.

If M3's are heavy, thats a plus about it- not a negative- they certainly make up in the power, control and the "drive fee"l is concerned. It is one of the top well balanced cars out there. Now imagine an M3 with a V8. That's like you put a semi's engine in a F10 Pickup truck.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> It's very easy to call the M3 slow. All you have to look at is the weight of the engine (absurdly high), the external dimensions of the engine (very large), and then compare them with other high output engines. It's big, it's heavy, and it doesn't generate very much power. Simple as that.
> 
> The fact that it's expensive and unreliable is just another issue. BMW needs to get over its obsession with technology and stick something in there that really produces power. A nice, fire breathing V8 with *cough*pushrods*cough* would have turned the M3 into a monster. As it is, it's a nice daily driver.


So why are you abusing yourself so badly :dunno:

If an M3 is slow....why not get a REAL car & stop the agony.....


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


I always wanted to drive a 520i model. I guess you get luxury, performance, and super economy all in one car. :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaari said:


> See here is a discrepancy that I note.. You call an M3 engine heavy yet, you don't see the mass of a V8 engine -
> 
> If you dislike M3's because they are heavy then I am sure you would be very happy in a Civic Si. With its very light - and effecent body/engine ratio. And the little bugger is fast too.
> 
> If M3's are heavy, thats a plus about it- not a negative- they certainly make up in the power, control and the "drive fee"l is concerned. It is one of the top well balanced cars out there. Now imagine an M3 with a V8. That's like you put a semi's engine in a F10 Pickup truck.


 Were you aware of the fact that a Corvette engine is about the same weight as the M3's engine and is significantly smaller externally?

So let's see here. 7L engine turning out a detuned 500hp, and fits easily in the engine bay. And is far cheaper to manufacture. Does that answer the question for you?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

: popcorn:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Does that answer the question for you?


He didnt actually ask you a question.

If you have something personal to address, do it in PM. This thread is going nowhere and is no longer about 5 series.

Locked.


----------

